# Fuji Roubaix vs. Scott Speedster S30



## heelflipp900 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey guys, I've become interested in doing some triathlons and I'm good in the running and swimming department but have no experience in the cycling department whatsoever. I've gone to a couple LBS but what they had for the prices they had was not really within my price range. They did give me my size and said I should be good on a 53cm or a 54cm bike. I'm 5'8''. 

I looked up on craigslist and have been looking(literally every day, in class, instead of doing hw, its become an obssession) It's come down to these three:

2001 Fuji Roubaix Bought in 2001. Fuji Roubaix Road Bike. 54 cm, Shimano 105 components, Look pedals, all new handlebar grips, just had complete tune-up. It also has Catseye tachometer on handlebars. Barely used, great condition. Includes Cycle Ops trainer to use for stationary training. 

I've opted to not take the trainer, as I'm in a dorm room and no space for it anyway, and it'll run me $440, they also said it was recently tuned for $100. 

2008 Fuji Roubaix

Very nice bicycle, like new condition! Size 54CM I am the original owner. This is a top-notch bike with parts from the best bike component makers in the whole world.
It was used only few times.

SPECS
High Modulus Carbon C4 spikes
Continental tires with CX-R6 Zero gravity wheels
Altair custom buttered 2 (two)
Roubaix model
Custom Extended Stem that angles to 90% to support taller persons
Shimano 105 Tiagra 9-Gear back, 2 Gear front.
Super Light aluminium frame bike, superfast on road
Owner's Manual included

I'm a little worried about that custom extended stem, as the LBS told me I'm on the smaller end of the 54cm range. This one is going for $499

~2010 Scott Speedster S30

Nice 52cm Scott blue Speedster Road Bike. Good intro road bike. Stiff alumin frame 700S; alex rims; shimano tiagra front derailler and shimano 105 rear derailler; tru vativ crankset; look 206 pedals; scott pro brakes; scott headset and bars; maxxis tires recent and recent new chain. Runs great. Selling to get a carbon fiber bike. About a year old.. Good ride for the money. Email me for pictures. Paid about 1100$ for this bike from Austin Bikes.

Pictures look great and I can get it for about $550, which I think is a steal for a bike only a year old. I'm kind of leaning toward this one but I was hoping to not spend this much. (My original budget was sub 300, but as I researched more, the amount I was willing to spend grew and grew )

So what do you guys think? Which is the best deal? 
Thanks for any advice you guys can offer


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

A new stem for the 2008 Fuji wont be very expensive.


----------



## one-k (Mar 19, 2010)

Go with the '08 Roubaix. The carbon frame is worth it and a new stem start at $30+. 

The Scott S30 is a good bike but why buy an aluminum frame when you can get a carbon frame.


----------



## heelflipp900 (Oct 23, 2011)

Not sure if maybe the listing is wrong... but the listing says that the Fuji has an aluminum frame... 

"Super Light aluminium frame bike, superfast on road"


----------



## ctaborda (Nov 8, 2011)

I got a Scott S40 yesterday, can't be happier.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

if possible test ride all the possible bikes and see which one you feel better riding.


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

Specs for the 2008 Fuji Roubaix: BikePedia - 2008 Fuji Roubaix (USA) Complete Bicycle

Specs for the 2010 Scott Speedster S30: BikePedia - 2010 Scott Speedster S30 CD Complete Bicycle

Both are similar. Chief difference is the Fuji has carbon seatstays on its aluminum frame and external BB and 2-piece crank (FSA MegaExo) while the Scott's frame is all aluminum, with an internal-cartridge BB and 3-piece crank (Truvative Powerspline).

Personally I like external BBs and 2-piece cranks because they are a bit easier to take apart and put back together for maintenance than internal cartridge BBs and cranks. Not a consideration if you don't plan to do your own maintenance.

Since both are second-hand bikes, best look at them in person if possible and see which one is in better shape.


----------



## Flanker (Aug 3, 2011)

Im getting a roubaix 3.0....enough said


----------

